# ID this pumilio morph



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Does anyone know what morph this is, and is it in the hobby?
It's spectacular, I hope I'll be able to get my hands on a few one day (once I master the non-obligate egg-feeders).


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Isla Solarte/Cayo Nancy. They are an awesome frog, one of the smaller pumilio populations, though not as small as Ecudo.

Also, they really aren't that difficult to keep...


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Beat me to it.

Definitely looks like a Solarte. And they look even nicer when they have white feet!

Kevin


----------

